# Old style renews name Song Moo HapKiDo



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (Jun 8, 2003)

9th Dan Black Belt, Grand Master : Park, Song IL has been in the country of Panama since 1977; being a direct student from DoJuNim Ji, Han Jae and reseived his 9th Dan form his teacher in October 1996.

KwanJang Nim Park, Song IL has been teaching to English as Spanish speaking people and since we know and had confirmed from DoJuNim Ji that KwanJangNim Park is authorised to make his oun style since he was a 7th Dan and we (his students ) the oldest of his students gave him our thought to spread the art of Song Moo HapKiDo out of Panama. He has desided to do so !

He has had students that are Americans from the original Sung Moo Kwan HapKiDo that Mr. ji founded from Korea and has students that made their Blck Belts over 18 years ago and are his student that back in the US after finishing their Army tour and have afiliated their schools with him and our main representative is in West Virginia a 4th Dan (soon to be) is SabomNim Roy king and in Mariland area is another of the teachers that we have afiliated out of Panama.

We also have an afiliation in Bogota, Colombia that the main representative there is a 3rd Dan and it is Mr. Luis Francisco cruz.

To all others that have been groing up with their organizations I am in the same mood with you all and want to say tou all to keep it up.

HAP

Ramon Navarro
HapKiDo SabomNim
Song Moo Kwan HapKiDo 
Panama City Panama.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## greendragon (Jun 13, 2003)

I totally agree,, good luck, I have never heard anything but good things about Song Moo Kwan Hapkido it is a very excellent branch on the Hapkido tree...
                                    Michael Tomlinson


----------



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank you Michael Tomlinson and be blessed.

You shurelly are right, We are doing good and we will keep doing the best at hand. When GM Park, Song IL has retired I will be close to that since he is only 8 years older than me but I will do my best to help GM Park to enrich this style and new art of HapKiDo the Song Moo HapKiDo International to its best in both, grouth and cuality.

Thanks for your reply Green Dragon and I am from a spanish speaking country so in case of my spelling I am sorry.

HAP


----------



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (Jun 14, 2003)

Thaks for your back up reply of good wishes.


----------



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi all and be blessed.

I am Ramon Navarro, a Hapkido Teacher now for 26 years and I am from the country of Panama. Welcomes anyone to the group on Korean martial art of self defense, benefits and its contradictions for the benefit of knowledge sharing and interchange experiences about all related with this art. All that we ask is respect. We will except members that speaks in English : http://groups.yahoo.com/group/songm...amaandtheworld/
and in Spanish : http://espanol.groups.yahoo.com/gro...nal_Beneficios/

HAP


----------



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi all and be blessed.

I, Ramon Navarro, 4th Dan Black belt and in charge of the International side of this art and assistant to Grand Master Park, Song Il 9th Dan and creator to Song Moo Kwan HapKiDo in the early 70 came to the country of Panama in October 1976 so in this month of October I am inaugurating a Dojang branch for the Song Moo HapKiDo with an exhibition and at the end I will hand out rank certificates to all the participants of this exhibition that will be done by the students that passed the last test we held in July then I will give KwanjangNim Park a plaque of recognition for what he has done for this art here in the country of Panama. 

HapKiDo started classes in the capital city of Panama, Panama on the 22 of October, 1976 (thought Mr. Park said it was the 24th so we celebrate it on this 24th ) and since most people are working until mid-day the exhibition will be at 2pm and will be covered by the media.

Hope all that read this and are member of any HapKiDo styles that you keep enjoying this art and grow on your personality plus get motivated enough to spread it !  Teach other people what you have learned and if you are not an instructor or at teachers level then invite those that you would like to share this art with to come to the Dojang you attend at !

HAP

Ramon Navarro
HapKiDo SabomNim  
Song Moo HapKiDo International
Panama City Panama


----------

